# BBA, am I forgetting anything?



## kentucky (Jun 5, 2006)

So, I recently started seeing some BBA in my main tank. I have read all the post I can find on the subject of killing it. I just want to make sure that I am not missing anything.
75 gallon tank, moss only, shrimp tank.
I attribute the algae to lack of water changes, I had surgery and couldn't touch my tanks.

I have turned up the CO2, to increase plant growth.
Added some stem plants and floating plants to pull excess nutrients from the water.
Increased lighting, so the plants will use up excess nutrients
Hooked up my UV filter
Added ottos and one small SAE. (I know SAE will eat moss, but hopefully the algae will be eaten first, its too much moss for him to eat anyway)
Returned to regular water change schedule, 40% each week.
Removing all infected plant material
bleach bath for infested rocks and equipment.

So, am I missing anything? 

Thanks,
Kentucky


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

How much light do you have over the tank and what lightperiod?


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I hope you're doing ok after surgery. What is your routine for dosing macro & micro nutrients?


----------



## kentucky (Jun 5, 2006)

Lighting period 10 hours a day, 260 watts PC bulbs. 
Seachem Flourish fert, 2 capfuls a week.
40% weekly water changes.
The tank has been running for 3 years with these conditions.
I try to keep everything as simple as possibe, I have had planted tanks for six years. This is my first case of any algae!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

With that much light the plants are starving. Light drives plant growth. With high light, which you have, the plants will quickly use up the available nutrients and then you have problems. Visit Greg Watson's Aquarium Fertilizer: Aquatic Plant Food and buy some Potassium Nitrate and Mono Potassium phosphate. Then begin dosing them per the EI method described here: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...zing/15225-estimative-index-dosing-guide.html It would also be a lot easier to keep algae under control if you could cut the amount of light you have by at least a third.


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

I hate to disagree but I found that it was actually easier to stop algae when I doubled my light on my 29 from 65 to 130 watts. I tend to subscribe to the 'plants out-compete algae' philosophy and they can compete better when they are growing faster, assuming your nutrients are in order. In your case I think you are fine where you're at with respect to lighting.

I have found temporary reductions in photo-period to be helpful in the fight against algae, however.


----------



## kentucky (Jun 5, 2006)

I apologize for failing to mention that I tried reucing the light when the algae showed up about 6 weeks ago. I reduced it by half for a month, and the algae exploded.

I increased the light back to its original level two weeks ago. The algae growth has slowed but has not stopped.

I am familiar with the EI method, I however travel and am unable to follow this type of dosing schedule.

I have had no algae problems ever, until I was unable to follow my water change schedule for about 8 weeks.

Are there particular instances in which this algae thrives? A particular deficiency or excess that would have been result of the lack of water changes? Any particular plants or animals that I have over looked that will help to combat it?

I appreciate the suggestions.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Anything that introduces ammonia into the tank, such as a decaying dead fish or snail, may trigger algae growth. Daytime fluctuations in CO2 may do the same. Too many dead or dormant leaves on plants can do that too. But, most of the time it seems to me that a run of bad luck is the biggest factor.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

It's possible that your tapwater contains sufficient quantities of NO3 and PO4 to supply the needs of your plants so long as you do regular WC's. Neglecting this for a period of time may have led to a defficiency state that allowed algae to gain the upper hand when the plants stalled.

Once a tank departs from a "nirvana" condition it can take weeks to regain its prior equilibrium. I'd recommend a bit of supplemental macro dosing to jump-start the plants, regular lighting levels, manual removal of as much algae as possible and regular, but not excessive WC's.

Good luck. With patience and attention to the needs of the plants you'll beat the algae eventually.


----------



## howie (Jan 5, 2007)

I have been fighting BBA, fuzz and BGA and I am using excel to gain a temporary advantage so that I can get my levels and stemmed plant growth in place.
It has been a week and almost all the BBA and Fuzz is dead. I don't have that much BGA so I am working on that issue next.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

I did a 20% PWC & another 5% clorox dip of BBA infected Val & Bacopa leaves yesterday. Then I did a full dose of ferts.

Problem is, the NO3 test I did after that showed zip (I was expecting ~20ppm).
Is that the fault of the Prime I added just before the replacement water?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I thought the reason for BBA is too much NO3?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

turtlehead said:


> I thought the reason for BBA is too much NO3?


I have never heard that. I have always heard that too little CO2 triggers BBA, or fluctuating daytime CO2, or ammonia surges. My experience has been that a tank with poor water circulation will have BBA no matter how much CO2 you pump in.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I see thanks for clarifying.


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

hoppycalif said:


> I have never heard that. I have always heard that too little CO2 triggers BBA, or fluctuating daytime CO2, or ammonia surges. My experience has been that a tank with poor water circulation will have BBA no matter how much CO2 you pump in.


Hi Hoppy.. been struggling with a bit of BBA lately.. so if what you're saying is true, why does BBA grow most heavily around the powerhead outlet, filter outlet holes, etc? Go to the LFS. They have massive tufts of BBA and it always grows around the outlets of anything that pushes water.

It seems like BBA *prefers* high flow areas.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I can't really explain why BBA seems to grow best where the water flow is highest. It does seem to enjoy the same conditions that are required for good plant growth, including CO2 and other ferts. I think the secret is to keep it from getting started, and that takes good CO2, ferts, good water circulation, and no ammonia. Once it starts growing I think you have to either kill or remove it to get rid of it. I use Excel at 1.5X the bottle dosage recommendations when I want to kill it, and that almost always works. But, eventually some always comes back.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

BBA is probably the most resilent aquarium algae and is the only one I've ever encountered in my 72g other than some GW at startup and a touch of GSA. From my experience controlling light and organic content is the key to it's control and most other algae as well. I don't believe flow has much to do with it, in fact I thing flow is very over-rated. Why are some Nano tanks with no flow so pristine? Why is there so much algae on rocks near an outdoor pond waterfall where flow is high? The key IMO is organic control. That means low stocking of fish, cleaning your filter, regular Water changes, low feeding (no more than 3 times weekly) and limiting light duration.


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

houseofcards said:


> BBA is probably the most resilent aquarium algae and is the only one I've ever encountered in my 72g other than some GW at startup and a touch of GSA. From my experience controlling light and organic content is the key to it's control and most other algae as well. I don't believe flow has much to do with it, in fact I thing flow is very over-rated. Why are some Nano tanks with no flow so pristine? Why is there so much algae on rocks near an outdoor pond waterfall where flow is high? The key IMO is organic control. That means low stocking of fish, cleaning your filter, regular Water changes, low feeding (no more than 3 times weekly) and limiting light duration.


I think you're right about organics being a factor but it's hard to deny, BBA definitely loves high flow areas of the tank.

After the post of mine above I drained my tank, scooped out all the substrate and gave it a thorough washing in a five gallon bucket and put it back in.

We'll see how things go.. but so far, so good.. other than some of the usual algae on the glass things are looking good..


----------

